# IWC 3717 steel bracelet 21mm.



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

*IWC 3717 steel bracelet 21mm.*


View Advert


Bit of a first world problem but I'm looking for an IWC 21mm bracelet for my Fliegeruhr 3717. Happy to pay the going rate but must have correct end links and be of full original length.

Thanks in advance.




*Advertiser*

ong



*Date*

19/06/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

